# 49 b6. Bummed.



## ZE52414 (Jan 3, 2018)

Has anyone waited 2 weeks for a bike and when it finally gets here your so disappointing. 

So a week or so before Christmas I snag a b6 off eBay. Thought it was a killer deal other than the high shipping cost. Well it made it and in the box was a 80% disassembled bike just just sitting there nothing securing the parts in place... only thing that was partially wrapped was the light cover which was in about 5 pieces. Rack all bent to hell. Stem snapped at the base. Ughhhhhhhhh 

So disappointed.  

Here's the start of this project. I may start a thread in the project forum if this thing makes it that far.  

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 3, 2018)

Zack I would be very angry right now .... you need a beer bro


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 3, 2018)

That is a bum deal, but looking at the positive side the frame and sheet metal look good, I bet you'll bring that paint back to life. And the parts that are broke are available.
Looking forward to your posts on this one.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 3, 2018)

Upside to this I grabbed a better set of wheels for my iver  and they showed up today


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 3, 2018)

who is the kook who packed that one?

don't want to bid on that sort of neglectful attitude....


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 3, 2018)

Re: Iver wheels...That's the Power Of Positive Thinking, now multiply it!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm not going to say. I'm guessing this is the first/Last bike he will ship. 



bobcycles said:


> who is the kook who packed that one?
> 
> don't want to bid on that sort of neglectful attitude....


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 733043 View attachment 733044 View attachment 733045 Has anyone waited 2 weeks for a bike and when it finally gets here your so disappointing.
> 
> So a week or so before Christmas I snag a b6 off eBay. Thought it was a killer deal other than the high shipping cost. Well it made it and in the box was a 80% disassembled bike just just sitting there nothing securing the parts in place... only thing that was partially wrapped was the light cover which was in about 5 pieces. Rack all bent to hell. Stem snapped at the base. Ughhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...



I the very same thing happen! I didn't get all my money back, but ended up with the screwed up bike pretty cheap!


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 3, 2018)

I got a bike packed like that once.beat to hell and shipper didn't put insurance.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 3, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> That is a bum deal, but looking at the positive side the frame and sheet metal look good, I bet you'll bring that paint back to life. And the parts that are broke are available.
> Looking forward to your posts on this one.





I can't complain In that regards. I'm pretty sure this one will clean up fairly well. There's some nice paint under that first layer of crust


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 3, 2018)

Bring it up with eBay, get it resolved (hope you took a lot of pictures during the unboxing...this is not the carrier's fault so get some refund and get to work. And call her Jaime (as in Summers, the Bionic Women), you can rebuild her!


----------



## John G04 (Jan 3, 2018)

NOTICE: Please help these innocent bicycles from being stuffed into a box and broken. (Buy bubble wrap)


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 3, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> NOTICE: Please help these innocent bicycles from being stuffed into a box and broken. (Buy bubble wrap)



I would've been okay with peanuts lmao. And nobody likes unboxing something with peanuts lmao.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 3, 2018)

Here's one pic.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 3, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> Bring it up with eBay, get it resolved (hope you took a lot of pictures during the unboxing...this is not the carrier's fault so get some refund and get to work. And call her Jaime (as in Summers, the Bionic Women), you can rebuild her!



Ditto


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 3, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 733152 Here's one pic.



Dang, looks like it coulda been worse with that shoddy packing. I’m leery about buying more expensive bikes from eBay, you never know who’s packing that thing. I’m sure it’s gonna be nice once you’re done.


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 3, 2018)

I really like the Schwinn b6 in general, regardless of color, or condition, they are beautiful.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 3, 2018)

StoneWoods said:


> I really like the Schwinn b6 in general, regardless of color, or condition, they are beautiful.




Definitely my favorite post war bike for sure!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 4, 2018)

So I talked to the guy on eBay and via email. And basically he got defensive and angry like I figured he would. And told me what do you expect the bike is 68 yrs old. There's going to be damage shipping something like that. I wasn't going to ask for anything but now he kinda pissssssed me off. 

My question is. If the guy said in his listing sold as is no refunds. And the bike wasn't as is could I potentially send the bike back? 

And who would have to cover the shipping in that matter?  

Thanks guys.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Did you take any “as arrived” photos? If so I would file a complaint with EBay and let them resolve the issue. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 4, 2018)

I picked it up from FedEx and when I got it home I took a few pics of the outside of the box. And a couple pics with the box open just to show how there wasn't any packing materials in the box. Other than the ziploc bag with the cover destroyed laying in the bottom. 




Freqman1 said:


> Did you take any “as arrived” photos? If so I would file a complaint with EBay and let them resolve the issue. V/r Shawn


----------



## antque (Jan 4, 2018)

File a " not as described" claim with pay pal and you will get action, Usually they will get your money back and the seller has to pay the return shipping,


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 4, 2018)

Starting to go together.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 5, 2018)

I would at the very least expect $100.00 back to pay for the train light and stem. that would be generous. I bought 3 of those buggers before I found one that fit the fender right. ebay *does* give partial refunds. a buddy bought a rare intake manifold that arrived cracked due to poor packing. he did not want to send it back and ebay refunded enough to where he could get it welded and repaired

if he is a big seller go through on a fake account and buy all his buy it nows if he does not give you satisfaction.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 5, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I would at the very least expect $100.00 back to pay for the train light and stem. that would be generous. I bought 3 of those buggers before I found one that fit the fender right. ebay *does* give partial refunds. a buddy bought a rare intake manifold that arrived cracked due to poor packing. he did not want to send it back and ebay refunded enough to where he could get it welded and repaired
> 
> if he is a big seller go through on a fake account and buy all his buy it nows if he does not give you satisfaction.




i didn't want a refund on anything until he started being a dick. Told me he knew I was going to be one of them buyers. Lol. I told him if the bike was in the condition he said it was in I would've had no problem at all. But it  wasn't at all. We are slowly working something out. We will see what happens. 

The buy it now suggestion is a great idea but I don't think he sells a lot. But boy if he did I'd be making that fake account lmao.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 5, 2018)

No doubt,,, I would be passed if E-Bay doesn't enforce some compensation for the bad experience altogether on your transaction.Not to mention there printed policies & worded refund procedures are questionable. Still no excuse for your bad experience in this purchase.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 5, 2018)

This guy bent the forks  and rear of frame to get the wheels out, busted the stem off to get the handle bars off, broke the fender mounts and then gave up on getting them off. Then he packed the bike like the one above. I'm not trying to say it was very nice to start with, but my goodness! When I pointed these things out to the seller, he got pissed and told me I didn't get as good a deal as I thought for a 1936 motorbike. He was mad it didn't sell for more money in the auction and I think he took it out on me. It took a while , but I did get my money back except $100.00. I got to keep the messed up bike and did fix most of the problems, then did a compete restoration on it.. I wanted it to start with because of the rare headbadge name and am glad I have it now. It did take a while to get the sower taste out of my mouth. LOL

The forks were to far gone to save!


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 6, 2018)

About 1 in 10 items I've gotten from Ebay have been damaged due to poor packing. 

I once had a guy who sent me a glass in a plain manila envelope with no packing whatsoever.
Just dropped the fragile glass into the envelope and sent it in the mail.
Guess what I received?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 7, 2018)

It happens to everyone at some point, and it can even happen when something is properly packed. I once received a package that had been damaged early in the Fed Ex shipping process and was basically beaten down from then on. This was a Sturmey S5 hub of the type with a bell crank and a push-pin shifter mechanism. The push pin, which sits in the axle, had been bent off to one side (fixable with some care). The bell crank had come out of the box early on through the side, and had dragged all the way through the Fed Ex shipping facility to the point it had been ground down to a nub. It must have been dragging the entire way along the shipping conveyor, and the whole thing smacked of negligence in the shipping process. The package was packed reasonably well by someone familiar with shipping bikes, and only traveled from Connecticut to Virginia.

Fed Ex begged out of it, saying it was improperly packed (they always do this). Bike Flights picked up the full tab. Go with Bike Flights today, if given any choice. They tend to backstop some of Fed Ex's scurrying off.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sounds like everyone has some horror stories. :/. 

Well this one is about to go up for adoption. Waiting on a few smalls then it will be ready. It's coming together fairly well.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 733152 Here's one pic.




*THAT'S how it arrived???* What an azzwipe!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 10, 2018)

bricycle said:


> *THAT'S how it arrived???* What an azzwipe!



Your telling me! I picked up the box and all I heard was metal on metal. Literally the only thing that has a portion of protection was the light cover which it was in 5 pieces lmao. In a ziploc. 

Btw. The rack showed up. Fantastic packing! Your the man!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 10, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 736237 Sounds like everyone has some horror stories. :/.
> 
> Well this one is about to go up for adoption. Waiting on a few smalls then it will be ready. It's coming together fairly well.




Wish I could afford it, I'd ride it with pride knowing the hard and excellent work you did on it.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 10, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> Wish I could afford it, I'd ride it with pride knowing the hard and excellent work you did on it.



Just finding the parts is what sucks :/. And Being excited for it to get here and when it does it's a mess. And as far as priced it won't be as bad as some recently.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 10, 2018)

It wouldn't come in a single month...I've been rooting for you though. Proud of you.


----------

